# My new rabbit is obsessed with my dog



## stinglestick (Aug 28, 2008)

I recently adopted Figgis 14 week old rabbit .Lovely little fella ,spends his days outside and is a house bunny come the evening time.
Thing is he has become obsessed with my dog Lily,follows her everywhere(even when shes going to the toilet) jumps on her back when shes lying down ,continually follows her around.
i have another rabbit,and guinea pigs and hes just not interested in interacting with them just with being with my dog.
He has recently tried to mount her(a sight to behold as shes a cross collie alsation) so now im wondering what to do to stop him becoming a pest .Any ideas? Anyone else had similar rabbit experiences?







Here he is after jumping up on the sofa to be with Lily


----------



## XstephanieXkX (Nov 14, 2008)

aww thats dead cute  xx


----------



## LoveForLizards (Apr 20, 2008)

If the dog is easily annoyed split them up, if the rabbit keeps at the dog all the time, split them up, if the rabbit just seems to have "fads" with the dogs one minute and not the next leave them be. Ours likes the cat and mounts him for dominance, when I'm not watching I shut the cat out of the rabbits room so nothing happens and they are both fine together. Probably just craving companionship.


----------



## stinglestick (Aug 28, 2008)

LoveForLizards said:


> If the dog is easily annoyed split them up, if the rabbit keeps at the dog all the time, split them up, if the rabbit just seems to have "fads" with the dogs one minute and not the next leave them be. Ours likes the cat and mounts him for dominance, when I'm not watching I shut the cat out of the rabbits room so nothing happens and they are both fine together. Probably just craving companionship.


Nah the dog is fine,licks his ears ..Hes out the back in the day so they are never alone together so to speak!!


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

The mounting is probably a dominance thing and if it doesn't annoy the dog, then I wouldn't worry. All my rabbits loved my dog, but he was extremely tolerant and protective of them. I presume you are going to get the bunny neutered when he's old enough?


----------



## stinglestick (Aug 28, 2008)

feorag said:


> The mounting is probably a dominance thing and if it doesn't annoy the dog, then I wouldn't worry. All my rabbits loved my dog, but he was extremely tolerant and protective of them. I presume you are going to get the bunny neutered when he's old enough?


Yeah when hes old enough,for now i just have male rabbits and guinea pigs but you never know what tomorrow holds !


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

:lol2: I know what you mean. I'd have wall-to-wall animals if my OH didn't keep me under control!!!


----------



## quilson_mc_spike (Dec 27, 2008)

feorag i know the fealing im luky to be getting the parrot but thats only because my mum likes him but im only allowed a few more hogs from now on i can dream can't i?.... X x


----------



## stinglestick (Aug 28, 2008)

Im 37 and my mum still turns up at my home from time to time and moans about the amount of time i spend feeding,cleaning animals etc.What she sees as a chore i see as a pleasure .
My Oh Brett loves teh animals but has put his foot down regarding the rats as i just cant say no to any that need rehoming.!


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Im nearly 50 and my parents still moan about the amount of animals I have but Im only doing what they said I could do when I was a child and they only let me have a dog It was "When you leave home you can have whatever you want but under our roof you can have no more":whistling2:

Gorgeous bunny and as long as the dog doesnt mind bunny attention I wouldnt worry:flrt:


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

quilson_mc_spike said:


> feorag i know the fealing im luky to be getting the parrot but thats only because my mum likes him but im only allowed a few more hogs from now on i can dream can't i?.... X x


You are lucky to even have that! My mum wouldn't let me have pets - I tried everything, even a hunger strike and all that got me was a budgie - but I loved him to death and played for hours with him!

I was 18 when she finally relented and told me I could have a dog - I'd been bringing puppies home and bitches who'd had puppies trying to convince her to let me have one for over 12 years, but I was 18 when she finally relented!


Shell195 said:


> Im nearly 50 and my parents still moan about the amount of animals I have but Im only doing what they said I could do when I was a child and they only let me have a dog It was "When you leave home you can have whatever you want but under our roof you can have no more":whistling2:


another thing we have in common Shell! When I asked my mum if I could have a pet, she used to say "when you have a home of your own you can have as many as you want"! Then when I got my own home and began to fill it with animals she used to say "what do you want one of them for" or "why are you getting another dog" and I just replied "cos you told me I could" and she hadn't a leg to stand on! :lol2:


----------



## DementisMulier (Feb 23, 2008)

get his nads off! i worked with my house bunny.

doesnt stop them chewing wallpaper and trying to commit suicide by pulling out and chewing the wires i try to keep away from him!:2thumb:


----------



## stinglestick (Aug 28, 2008)

DementisMulier said:


> get his nads off! i worked with my house bunny.
> 
> doesnt stop them chewing wallpaper and trying to commit suicide by pulling out and chewing the wires i try to keep away from him!:2thumb:


He doesnt chew stuff so far other than my houseplants!! little s***!


----------



## DementisMulier (Feb 23, 2008)

oh he will soon! lol


----------



## stinglestick (Aug 28, 2008)

As i typed he just bit a hole in my beanbag!! i have those polysterene balls everywhere now!!! God damnit!!


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

I remember when I brought my first rabbit home, she was an 8 week old dwarf cashmere lop. She spent the whole time running around the garden chasing my cats and trying to get underneath them - I think she saw them as replacement mothers!

Here she is snuggling up to my Havana, Briagha!


----------



## stinglestick (Aug 28, 2008)

feorag said:


> I remember when I brought my first rabbit home, she was an 8 week old dwarf cashmere lop. She spent the whole time running around the garden chasing my cats and trying to get underneath them - I think she saw them as replacement mothers!
> 
> Here she is snuggling up to my Havana, Briagha!


Awww! thats adorable!


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

She was a gorgeous ball of fluff when I went to choose her and then the day I picked her up (the day this photo was taken) I found the breeder sitting in her garden plucking out all her baby fur! I was gutted, cos she looked like a scragbag when I brought her home! :lol2:


----------

